# Some macro pics of small L1 mantis



## yen_saw (Mar 14, 2012)

Mantid-sitting for these newly hatched mantis. Too small for my point and shoot Sony cam, so have to dig up SLR cam which hasn't been used for more than a year, just sitting there collecting dust. All L1 nymphs.

Hestiasula sp.

















Deroplatys truncata











Tropidomantis tenera











Pachymantis bicingulata


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 14, 2012)

Great shots!

Which of these mantids is the smallest? how big?

This is amazing


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 14, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Great shots!
> 
> How big were the smallest mantids?


few mm.


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 15, 2012)

as for the Pachymantis Bicingulata, OMG they are so unreal.

I'm also glad you posted the others Yen. we need more photo shoots from you.

could you tell us more about Pachymantis Bicingulata?

Harry


----------



## twolfe (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice job! I know what a challenge it can be to photograph L1 nymphs. That Tropidomantis tenera reminds me of the Sinomantis. That Pachymantis bicingulata is very unusual. It looks like someone gaves steroids to a p wahlbergii nymph, though I googled it, and the adult looks nothing like the adult p wahlbergii.


----------



## dlemmings (Mar 15, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Nice job! I know what a challenge it can be to photograph L1 nymphs. That Tropidomantis tenera reminds me of the Sinomantis. That Pachymantis bicingulata is very unusual. It looks like someone gaves steroids to a p wahlbergii nymph, though I googled it, and the adult looks nothing like the adult p wahlbergii.


agreed...thanks yen you have been a big help even though I have not got any mantids from you...yet :shifty:


----------



## agent A (Mar 15, 2012)

cool! keep us posted on their growth  

can any of them eat melanogasters?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 15, 2012)

warpdrive said:


> as for the Pachymantis Bicingulata, OMG they are so unreal.
> 
> I'm also glad you posted the others Yen. we need more photo shoots from you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Harry! Yeah I do need more photo shooting practice. Unfortunately I don't know much about P. bicingulata either. Malaysia spiny boxer mantis? :huh:


Tammy Wolfe said:


> Nice job! I know what a challenge it can be to photograph L1 nymphs. That Tropidomantis tenera reminds me of the Sinomantis. That Pachymantis bicingulata is very unusual. It looks like someone gaves steroids to a p wahlbergii nymph, though I googled it, and the adult looks nothing like the adult p wahlbergii.


 Ah so you knew! Quite a challenge to focus on something only few mm and constantly moving :sweatdrop: P. wahlbergii on steroids.... i like that ^_^ 



agent A said:


> cool! keep us posted on their growth
> 
> can any of them eat melanogasters?


T. tenera nymphs have no problem taking D. mel. I will find out if P. bicingulata can handle D. mel tonight. Hestiasula and D. truncata should have no problem taking D. mel.


----------



## agent A (Mar 15, 2012)

can i just ask why u took pics of black nymphs in front of a black background?? :stuart: :clown:


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 15, 2012)

Henry, you are getting to be a pro with that Canon 65mm macro lens  

Is this X2 or X3?

When I go to X3, I am so close that they get curious and hop onto the lens.

Then I cant find them in the view finder because they are climbing up my camera ! LOL!


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 15, 2012)

agent A said:


> can i just ask why u took pics of black nymphs in front of a black background?? :stuart: :clown:


Henry has the same lens as me. The background is probably not really black, it just looks black

because there is no DOF with that lens. So anything behind the subject is very distorted.

Am I right Henry?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 15, 2012)

agent A said:


> can i just ask why u took pics of black nymphs in front of a black background?? :stuart: :clown:


Good point! I hope to shoot more with lighter background it has been a while.


Psychobunny said:


> Henry, you are getting to be a pro with that Canon 65mm macro lens
> 
> Is this X2 or X3?
> 
> ...


i used Sigma 150 mm macro lens so I was shooting from a distance.... oh wait are you talking bout Henry's pics? :stuart:


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 15, 2012)

nice shots, L1 nymphs are a pain to capture, lol...most just hop around so much.

and Pachymantis bicingulata L1 nymphs butt end looks really cool


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 15, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Good point! I hope to shoot more with lighter background it has been a while.
> 
> i used Sigma 150 mm macro lens so I was shooting from a distance.... oh wait are you talking bout Henry's pics? :stuart:


LOL!! I think the ring flash he uses doesnt reach that far back, that is why the background is black.

Would need back lighting.

My macro pics look the same if I dont use a back fill light. Even againts a white wall, it will look black.

Oops, sorry Yen, I got you confused with Henry!!LOL

As soon as I saw the pics, Henry just poped into my mind and I didnt pay attention to who actually posted

them


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 15, 2012)

xxFaultxx said:


> nice shots, L1 nymphs are a pain to capture, lol...most just hop around so much.
> 
> and Pachymantis bicingulata L1 nymphs butt end looks really cool


yeah spikey butt haha.... i hope to take more pics of this species.


Psychobunny said:


> LOL!! I think the ring flash he uses doesnt reach that far back, that is why the background is black.
> 
> Would need back lighting.
> 
> ...


Hey no need to be sorry i take that as compliment! Henry's pics are great!


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 15, 2012)

shooting with a lower shutter speed or using a strobe for fill light in the background will open up the background of the image.

a good example of what I do when shooting nymphs is use a fast shutter speed and a flash to blacken the rest of my room so you can't see my girlfriend's bra in the background....

P4 Wahlburgii taken with my point and shoot.






now if like in wedding photography you use a slower shutter speed, say 1/60th, then your background will be more lit up without any fill flash.

P4 Wahlburgii taken with my new SLR and just my kit lens (and shot as close as my lens will let me) shot at 1/60 and F7.1






------------------------------------------------

ah, thanks Yen for the added info. so if they are not eating mels, then what are you feeding them? are the Pachymantis Bicingulata that small that mels were not your first choice of feeders?

Harry


----------



## leviatan (Mar 15, 2012)

Pachymantis bicingulata - great species!!!


----------



## gripen (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice Truncata! Have you breed them before or were these ooths?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 15, 2012)

That P. bicingulata is unreal! Where'd you get them?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 15, 2012)

warpdrive said:


> thanks Yen for the added info. so if they are not eating mels, then what are you feeding them? are the Pachymantis Bicingulata that small that mels were not your first choice of feeders?
> 
> Harry


Apparently they are taking D. mel alright. From the four species above, i think Tropidomantis tenera has the smallest front legs and therefore more challenging to handle fruit flies. I have used both springtails and small fruit flies as feeders. Both Hestiasula and Pachymantis have no problem with fruit flies, due to the larger front legs, although they are not as long as Tropidomantis hatchlings.Here are more pics.


----------



## bobericc (Mar 15, 2012)

man who ever your sitting for's a lucky person to have you yen!

great shots, pachymantis AND hestiasula... white arms are kind of crazy right there

any info on that species either?


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 15, 2012)

now that's better Yen. I knew you could take better shots, and boy did you. just awesome Yen. AWESOME!

I would love to hear of updates on Pachymantis bicingulata if possable.

Harry


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks all. THese are not my mantis, only help incubating.

The smallest species hatched recently, Hapalopeza sp. Looks like Crematogaster ant. This one surely need springtails.


----------



## melano (Mar 18, 2012)

Woaw !!! seems so tiny


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 18, 2012)

melano said:


> Woaw !!! seems so tiny


Very tiny  Let me know if you need springtails and welcome back!


----------



## gripen (Mar 18, 2012)

What do you mean not your mantids?


----------



## melano (Mar 18, 2012)

:flowers: 

Thanks to Yen who take care of what we find in Malaysia and thank you also for these cute babies pictures

Happy to be back and in the same time... thinking to return as soon as possible lol


----------



## agent A (Mar 18, 2012)

such a cute nymphy :wub:


----------



## Precarious (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice shots, Yen! Pachymantis bicingulata is looking very interesting. Actually they all look interesting. Fresh meat!


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 27, 2012)

melano said:


> :flowers:
> 
> Thanks to Yen who take care of what we find in Malaysia and thank you also for these cute babies pictures
> 
> Happy to be back and in the same time... thinking to return as soon as possible lol


Thanks for letting me keep a few species of yours. Except for D. truncata nymphs, both Hestiasula and P. bicingulata L1 nymphs have molted. All perfect molt so far :clap:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hapalopeza sp.? I haven't even heard of it.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 7, 2012)

Both Hestiasula sp and P. bincigulata have reached L3.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 7, 2012)

Very hardy species. 0% casulaty so far :clap:


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Holy cr*p, look at the width of those raptorials! THOSE guys should be the ones called wide-armed mantids!


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 8, 2012)

Common name should be Popeye mantis.


----------



## agent A (Apr 8, 2012)

That's b[email protected] man


----------

